# Rotting spots on Java Ferns



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey guys. I am a newbie at this plant thing and was wondering if anyone had any problems with rotting java ferns. It seems that they first start off really well for the past 3 months and now certain parts of the plant is showing some rotting. Cant figure this out. Tank is running on pressurised CO2 and compact lighting. Dose with PMDD twice a week. Any suggestions?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Cut down on your lighting or move the java fern to a shadier location. These guys (regular java fern) HATE bright light. You could also try adding a "break" period halfway through the lighting cycle, and add some more iron and nitrogen.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion DonaldmBoyer. Its funny you metioned that I would need to move them in a shadier location. Most of the ferns on the top of the tank (closer to the light) are doing fine but the ones with the most problems are those that are in the shadier location. I'll try to add more iron and nitrogen to the tank.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

If your bunch of java ferns are new, they might leaves that were grown emersed. New leaves will do well, but the old leaves that you've been having since you got it from a lfs might get holey and rot off. it is normal. post us your progress =)


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have had different experience than Donald. I've kept Java fern under very intensive light without a problem. I do not think the plant can have too much light if you up the nutrient level. Older leaves do break down eventually. You usually see spores in the leaves sprout new plants when this happens. I guess what makes this hobby interesting is the fact no two tanks have the same exact results.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

After further thought, I almost wrote down what Robert just said. Could be that they are simply just older leaves, and because java fern doesn't grow quickly, and can trick you into believing that there is something wrong with it, when in fact, there is NOTHING wrong with it. You can prune those leaves off if you want, but then you wouldn't get to see the spores form or the new plantlets form as Robert said. I also agree with Stephus, but my experience has always been that unless your dealing with needle leaf java fern, most of mine thrived where one might place cryptocornes....very shady locales. Under bright light locations, I notice that mine tend to be prone to BSA or beard algae and rotted down to the rhizome.


----------

